# when do ryanair flights go on sale?



## tina27a (27 Sep 2005)

Can anyone tell me when the Ryanair flights for May 2006 go on sale?


----------



## elcato (28 Sep 2005)

How do you mean ? When you go into the website to book a flight it gives you a list of months till August 2006.


----------



## Bonafide (28 Sep 2005)

I know what you mean. They allow you search on all route up to June/July next year but when you do you end up with this message

_Sorry, there are no available flights going out on *Mon*, 12 Jun 06 
This may be because:

__- The flight you have chosen is full
- The travel dates requested are for our next schedule period
   and the fares/seats are not loaded for this date as yet
- There may not be a flight scheduled for this date 

</B>   Please check our timetables at __Ryanair.com__ or click above to check the previous or next day's availability 
   or call our __reservation centre__ to check the details of this flight._
I am checking regularly as I want to book flights for next June. I would also love to know when they post their next batch of flights for sale on the net.


----------



## elcato (28 Sep 2005)

Oh OK. Sorry, didn't realise that happened in the next step.


----------



## Guest120 (29 Sep 2005)

Bonafide said:
			
		

> I know what you mean. They allow you search on all route up to June/July next year but when you do you end up with this message
> 
> _Sorry, there are no available flights going out on *Mon*, 12 Jun 06
> This may be because:
> ...



Chances are there is no scheduled flight on that day for the destination you chosen.

If it a "sun" destination they don't have scheduled flights everyday.

Check the timetable first [broken link removed]


----------



## tina27a (29 Sep 2005)

They don't have the flights up for ANY DAY after February next year!!I just wondered if anyone knew when they will have the summer flights up.


----------



## DrMoriarty (30 Sep 2005)

I can see flights up until the end of March, but not beyond.

I'm checking the site almost daily from now on, with a view to grabbing something for during the school Easter hols, April 10th~21st - I'll post again when it changes (_after_ I've booked my own flights, of course...!)


----------



## tall chapy (30 Sep 2005)

They maybe available next Month - October


----------

